# right hand drive cruze



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I would have to ask you first what exact cosmetic decals do you have in mind ?
Then we could try to help with this !


----------



## htsob (Jan 4, 2013)

brian v said:


> I would have to ask you first what exact cosmetic decals do you have in mind ?
> Then we could try to help with this !


well for starters there is a glove compartment sticker that runs horizontally across the front of the glove comp.
with the cruze logo on one end...its on ebay...but all are saying it wont work on rhd
i believe becuz the glove is not symmetrical....??


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

It is a sticker ! Informational or what have you just need the codes correct .


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Chevrolet Cruze Silver Chrome Paillette Dashboard Glove Box Trim Cover Badge | eBay

Do you mean like the one I linked?


----------



## htsob (Jan 4, 2013)

sciphi said:


> Chevrolet Cruze Silver Chrome Paillette Dashboard Glove Box Trim Cover Badge | eBay
> 
> Do you mean like the one I linked?


yes...that's it exactly

if the glove is not exactly symmetrical i'm afraid it won't work


----------

